# Crazy for men of another culture



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Any other girl (or guy) feel like this?

me, I adore Scandinavian men... My first serious boyfriend was Swedish and I have never forgotten him... There is something that I find extremely beautiful about them... something I crave but can't put my finger on... I'm happy though there is a fanlisting for this obsession... and that one of my favorite artists is Scandinavian...

Umm...Anyone else want to share?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I seem to like old men, does that count? :b


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I like women with accents! I don't know why, Like i think Elizabeth Hurley has the sexiest voice! I could listen to her talk all day/night.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

European/Asian girls :heart :heart

Don't care much for American women.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

no, not really. looks matter more than nationality to us. :stu

yeah, we're shallow like that.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Poeme said:


> Any other girl (or guy) feel like this?
> 
> me, I adore Scandinavian men... My first serious boyfriend was Swedish and I have never forgotten him... There is something that I find extremely beautiful about them... something I crave but can't put my finger on... I'm happy though there is a fanlisting for this obsession... and that one of my favorite artists is Scandinavian...
> 
> Umm...Anyone else want to share?


hejjjj  så... ska vi knulla?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> I seem to like old men, does that count? :b


We've noticed, but does Thunder like being called "old"?

Of course, compared to the typical college-age SAS member I'm plenty old.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Poeme said:


> Any other girl (or guy) feel like this?
> 
> me, I adore Scandinavian men... My first serious boyfriend was Swedish and I have never forgotten him... There is something that I find extremely beautiful about them... something I crave but can't put my finger on... I'm happy though there is a fanlisting for this obsession... and that one of my favorite artists is Scandinavian...
> 
> Umm...Anyone else want to share?


I seriously hope this is a common obsession, and contagious too :banana



cat burglar said:


> hejjjj  så... ska vi knulla?


That's no way to speak to a lady :twak


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't like American women very much(I think they are too loud and un-ladylike), but I do like mediterranean, Spanish, (maybe French), and east-european (Romania, Lithuania, Hungary, Poland, Bosnians, Russians, etc...) girls because I like their family culture and their accents. I realized a trend: a couple women with Norwegian ancestry(born in the US) that I have met seem to be somewhat androgynous and queer for some reason (not that Im saying they all are as a generalized stereotype).


Wow.... I hadn't realized that the 'q' word was derogatory.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like Germans over 40, myself. There's just nothing sexier to me. Except for maybe 40ish German transvestites. I'm a perv who likes pretty much everyone, actually, I just overly adore the above mentioned. I guess that's an accurate way to put it. 

Hah, I share too much.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Crazy for men of another culture*



Silent~Warrior said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > I like women with accents!
> ...


I have a NY accent BAD! i say "COUGHEE" instead of coffee! I hate it so much but everybody else loves it :stu people always say i sound like how Jared Leto sounded in "requiem for a dream" I hate girls with NY accents tho that sound like "gangstas" I LOVE southern accents on girls tho!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm over the Asian thing and Latino women are now my fave. Like Silent Prophet, the sound of a women's voice can effect me alot.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Accents can be sexy. I find myself attracted a lot to the Mediterranean look.

Girls, if you're looking for a sexy European gimme a holler 

...just kidding.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I've got a pretty thick cajun accent.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

British boy fetishist here.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I remember being like that when I was younger, I WOULD NOT date any guy that didnt have the long-haired rocker look.....and I liked darker haired guys better....but that was then, and now I see that as rather shallow. 

We are all physically attracted to a certain type to some degree, but ultimately its the person themself, who they are inside and what kind of heart they have and what kind of connection and chemistry there is that matters.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Crazy for men of another culture*



sean88 said:


> European/Asian girls :heart :heart
> 
> Don't care much for American women.


I'm kind of the opposite,

I really only find American (and Canadian) women attractive, but not people of foreign cultures (European/Asian/African).

I have no racial preference, white/black/yellow/brown 's no issue, as long as you're American ( / Canadian)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I find women who don't speak English attractive, just because they can't understand how big of an idiot I am.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to vist the dirty! get me some REAL BBQ!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Crazy for men of another culture*



SilentProphet said:


> I have a NY accent BAD! i say "COUGHEE" instead of coffee! I hate it so much but everybody else loves it :stu people always say i sound like how Jared Leto sounded in "requiem for a dream" I hate girls with NY accents tho that sound like "gangstas" I LOVE southern accents on girls tho!


NY accents on guys is sexy as hell because they sound like badasses.
NY accents on women is soooooooo ugly and annoying! It hurts my ears. It's not their fault though, I guess.

I love Brit accents, makes me melt....and their dark humour is such a turn on.

Germans sound scary, but that's hot. He can boss me around in that angry voice. haha


----------



## Kiki08 (Mar 28, 2007)

I like German men, especially ones with blond hair.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Poeme said:


> Any other girl (or guy) feel like this?
> 
> me, I adore Scandinavian men... My first serious boyfriend was Swedish and I have never forgotten him... There is something that I find extremely beautiful about them... something I crave but can't put my finger on... I'm happy though there is a fanlisting for this obsession... and that one of my favorite artists is Scandinavian...
> 
> Umm...Anyone else want to share?


I have Finnish ancestry! :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i love asian and latin accents :heart


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

srschirm said:


> Poeme said:
> 
> 
> > Any other girl (or guy) feel like this?
> ...


This is probably not a good time to point out that Finland technically isn't part of scandinavia :b

But don't worry, most people outside of Europe aren't aware of that


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Close enough :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I like Norwegian guys. :b 
Well at least ones in Norwegian metal bands. :yes I've never met any though


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I think Asian guys are cute...like Hiro & Ando from Heroes...

also British guys...love their accents.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Poeme said:


> Any other girl (or guy) feel like this?


Well, I should probably start off saying that I'm Canadian.

Canadian and American guys are great too, it's all good. I will appreciate a guy from any place. :boogie I offer some replies below:



> me, I adore Scandinavian men...


I never really thought about it, but... hmm, maybe I did. Some of my favourite singers/musicians are Scandinavian men...

People also were talking about Finland; a couple of my favourite bands/singers are Finnish... all dudes... :yes

Ooh yeah, men from the British Isles have such beautiful accents (all the different ones)!

Germans sound scary? I thought my German professor (professor of German who is German, LOL) was yummy (that's probably really gross, I'm sorry). :b He had such a nice voice, I loved listening to him in German and in English! And such a cute accent!

YES!! I am thinking of some Japanese, Korean, Taiwanese men now... :fall Yeah I have some episodes of "Heroes" that I have got to watch, man... did I mention I LOVE guys with glasses? :nw

Anyway... I'm in Spain right now, and it didn't take me long to decide that Spanish men are lovely.  (Except a lot of young guys sport mullets, seriously, what is with that? LOL.)

But I think the most beautiful guy in Spain is one who's not Spanish, but Italian.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Asian girls.... _cute_


----------

